

Danger of Listening to Scientists - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2014/01/stephen-hawkings-blunder-on-black-holes-shows-danger-of-listening-to-scientists-says-bachmann.html

======
angdis
What I want to know is where was Michelle Bachmann when "the scientists"
declared that Pluto is not really a planet!!

------
Paul_Morgan
Danger of Listening to Michele Bachmann

